# Haunting Sounds



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

As I type this, I am sitting on the front porch reading HF and something occurred to me.
Most of my neighbors have horses and I am used to hearing them while in the yard. You know, just typical horse sounds.
However, tonight one of them (a horse; not a neighbor) is very uneasy and seems to be spooked.
Every time I hear the horse, I feel spooked myself. I almost can't help but look up to see what could be causing the horse to panic.
The sound of a spooked horse would be an unusual addition to most outdoor haunts. Has anyone ever done this before?
Have you ever used any other unusual sounds to obtain the desired effect?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

There's a monster outside and you're wondering about how to use spooky sounds in a haunt?!?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

When it comes to sounds I seem to be challenged...However the spooked horse is a great idea. If it makes you uneasy it will make others uneasy.

Last year when I was out decorating my woods, I had a simular experience with the cows down the road. It sounded like a bull that was mad or scared, whatever it was at 2am in the dark woods by myself, it gave me chills. I never thought that it would be a good sound effect for my haunt...good call Mortician!


----------

